# powernow-k8 amd netbook troubles

## daddio

I bought this cute little 11.5" gateway netbook, the lt3103u, and have been banging my head trying to get CPU frequency scaling working.

It has a processor that is identifies as:

```

archaeopteryx daddio # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 124

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor L110

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1197.038

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch

bogomips        : 2394.07

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzstep

```

I can't figure out what is wrong.  Everything else is working. I have suspend-to-ram, acpi, even the thermal sensor.

But, though I have tried enabling powernow-k8 as a module, as a builtin, and even tried enabling the acpi p-states driver it will not work.

I just get this:

```

archaeopteryx daddio # modprobe powernow-k8

FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device

```

I have read that the identifier is a little weird for this cpu, everyone says its a sempron, but AMD won't say, and gateway just calls it an Athlon64.

help?

----------

## loisl

Hai,

i had the same trouble with my amd64 as well. Then I played a bit with my kernel configuration and now it works when I compile my powernow-k8 as a module.

```
loisl ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

loisl ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i cpu_freq

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

loisl ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i powernow

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

```

----------

